
The new, subtle ways the rich signal their wealth - dynofuz
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20170614-the-new-subtle-ways-the-rich-signal-their-wealth
======
ganoushoreilly
I'd be quite surprised to see metrics that show an increase in spend on Health
Care and Education. I would imagine it was always a spend.

I may be an outlier, but most of the "rich" individuals I know are very humble
and in fact not likely to flaunt. Most you wouldn't know were multi-
millionaires ($25+).

